# My sisters bird flew out the door and hasn't come back :(



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi All

My sisters got a bird (cockatiel i think not sure!) and when she was cleaning her out, the dog pushed the back door open and the bird struggled out of my sisters hand and flew out the door.

Its been 3 days, and most ppl say she wont come back or probably wouldve been eaten  

My sister is in pieces and I dont know what to say to her?


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Its sad to say but they generally dont come home. Have you put posters up in local area in case some ones picked it up. Also put a ad in local echo. Hate to say it but they do normally get mobbed by wild birds but she may be lucky as weather been good and she may be just flying around. Good luck.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Sullivan !

I know shes probably not made it  but my sister and her husband are going throuhg hell worrying and arguing as it was my sister who left the back door ajar, and her hubby blames her its just awful


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

You need to ring John Hayward who is the National register for lost and stolen birds.
Do not completely give up hope as people do find birds and register them with John and are returned to their owners.Even some african greys that go missing for weeks have been returned to their homes.
Cockatiels actually cope quite well out in the wild so much so much so that there are places where they have colonies of them in trees that live out all the time.
I actually found a cockatiel outside my house last year.Although he was tired and hungry he picked up very well.Sadly noone reclaimed him so I found him a good home with a friend of mine.
Aswell as contacting John make sure you put the word out everywhere you can so if anyone does find him they can contact you.

Here are John Haywards details.
http://www.theparrotsocietyuk.org/lost-parrots.php


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know, it's really hard when a bird flies away. Over the years, a few of my birds have flown away and never returned. But there was one, a lovely Cockateil that came back three times. Or rather, I found it twice, and it flew back once. Althoough it's unlikely that your sister will find her bird again, it is possible.
Good luck!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck in finding your sisters bird, i hope that maybe someone will find it,


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah good luck hope your sister find her bird .

That happend to me a few years ago my brid wouldnt fly in the house she just hopped everywhere but one day she manage to get up to the window witch was open enough she got threw....ran out to her omg she was like an eagle boy could she fly then i chased her for ages put notices up .. but never got her back.. plus i have seen a few bird and even got a budgie one day managed to get him back to his owner.. and even seen a macaw..


----------



## Kristi27 (Jun 15, 2009)

I can totally sympathise with your sister. I lost Kiwi (female c'tiel) two weeks ago today and although i'll never know what has happened to her, I still believe she is in the area having the time of her life! I was so upset when she got out but having had a few weeks now to move on, I know that I gave her the best life she knew of. It was my partner who left the door open but I haven't blamed him as there is no point. Accidents happen, unfortunately. The weather is good at the moment and so long as the bird can find water and some food I have every confidence that your sister's bird will be fine. They may get attracted to other cockatiels in aviaries or something. The way that I've been looking at it over the last few weeks is that I won't know what happened to Kiwi so what is the point in thinking the worst if I don't know??? If I'm going to think anything, it may as well be positive if only to make myself feel better. 
I hope they will be ok- Good Luck!


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

A post just made yesterday on Parrot_links, that someone has found a cockatiel near Horsham , West Sussex, on 27/6/09. I don't think they informed John Hayward?

It might be worth contacting this person?

Fingers crossed for you.

found cockatiel near Horsham , West Sussex - Parrot Link Forum


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I have everything crossed that you get her back, we lost a budgie this way about four years ago, I was absolutely devastated but we never got her back.

Izzie


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Freebird said:


> A post just made yesterday on Parrot_links, that someone has found a cockatiel near Horsham , West Sussex, on 27/6/09. I don't think they informed John Hayward?
> 
> It might be worth contacting this person?
> 
> ...


Hi freebird, im not registered with parrot link so cant reply to sheree on that forum  ive registered but waiting for activation I want to contact her asap as my sister called me tonight again n ntears as "frankie" is still missing


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi if you are having problems contact her PM me your number and I will ask her to call you so you can see if this is your sisters bird.

Do let me know how you get on, fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Freebird said:


> Hi if you are having problems contact her PM me your number and I will ask her to call you so you can see if this is your sisters bird.
> 
> Do let me know how you get on, fingers crossed for you both.


Hi Freebird and all......

I got hold of the lady and she advised me its a male bird and not matching frankies description 

Im gutted...just dont know what else I can do for my sis to find frankie


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry it wasn't your sisters bird 

Don't give up hope though, fingers crossed for your sister.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

sorry to hear about your sister's bird, we have had our cockatiel's wings clipped so that this doesn't happen. i know a lot of people say that wing clipping is cruel and we didn't want to do it at first but she's our baby and we are too worried that she might get out! she can still fly with her wings clipped so she can still exercise, she just cant get very far or very high. its peace of mind for us! hope your sister's bird turns up!!


----------

